# Is This 'The End Times'?



## WinterDave

Is this 'The End Times'?

I will be the the first one to admit that my personal situation is probably coloring my perception.Life has never been worse, more problematic, or unhappier....

But I have been feeling it more and more the past couple of years that we now beginning 'The End Times' with all of the crazy stuff going on in the world....

And yes, crazy stuff has always gone on in the world, and a lot of times were worse than this....

1910's-You have WWI, and the Spanish Flu

1930's-You have 'The Great Depression', Stalin, Hitler, the rise of fascism, dust storms and drought, and WWII...

1960's-Vietnam War, assassinations of JFK, RFK, MLK, the Cold War, the 'Six Day War' etc....

The Dark Ages with the 'Black Death', the 19th Century had Napoleon, slavery, the Civil War etc.

We live in a 24/7 global media where everything happening around the world is immediately covered, hyped, and repeated....

And of course 'End Times' philosophies are going to attract unhappy people like moths to a flame....

People who are getting married, buying a house, Bradley Cooper, Jennifer Lawrence etc., probably think that the world is beautiful and never better.....

Just today, I wake up, go online and read the news....

President Obama is reading the eulogy for the slain pastor in Charleston....

And yes, I know the attack in Charleston was racially motivated rather than because they were Christians.....

Two other churches burned down in the South recently, racially motivated as well....

Attacks on three continents by terrorists.....

The Supreme Court recognizes gay marriage as being lawful in all 50 states....

Something that I generally support....

But more and more lately, birth pains is coming to mind....

I don't know if it is just my life that has never been crazier, or if indeed the world has never been crazier than it is now....

It just seems like we are rushing ever faster to some kind of event lately....


----------



## knightofdespair

I've given this some thought lately, and I don't think it matters. It might be, it might not be, what can you really do about it in either case? What would you differently if it was? I try to be a good compassionate and understanding person regardless, let the sinners and wall street ripoff artists worry about if a hole is going to open up and swallow them and send them straight to hell tomorrow.


----------



## meepie

My therapist said this, "Too many people worry about what there is after death than what there is right now here in life." 

And I agree with him, live life right now.


----------



## nubly

No, the world still has a good billion years left.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

With the way things are now I can understand why you feel that way, but try not to worry about it too much. There's still some good things happening in this world.


----------



## teto

they say,presidents are doing things that are told by the bible not to do.

such as lgbt laws, spying on people, man made hybirds etc...


----------



## Agricola

I don't think these are the End Times in the traditional sense, but there are changes happening that I think people should be concerned about. I think people are too blithe about some of the advances in technology and what they mean for the future. Robotics, weaponized drones, increased automation, advanced surveillance technology, cloning, designer babies, all of these things present many new challenges and ethical dilemmas that people don't seem to take too seriously because we are swamped in "happy talk" about the way technology will change our lives without looking at the dark side of the equation. If you talk about the dark side of technology people brand you a conspiracy theorist or a luddite. 

I am not a luddite, but I don't think we can just assume that the people and forces behind the use of modern technology will always be benevolent. What concerns me most is the feeling that people are increasingly powerless in the face of large, powerful institutions and that nothing can be done to reign in their power and make them accountable to regular citizens.


----------



## Royals

We don't know, but we ought to recognize the signs. Didn't the pope sign a peace deal with Palestine? Most people think Obama is the anti-Christ. Although this is not the most important. The most important thing is wether you are saved and if you are ready if Jesus comes back moment. Even as a Christian you have to repent everyday to let go of old negative feelings wich you weren't always aware of. But when it's your duty to love God and others as yourself you can imagine how important it is to treat yourself and others right. So when you are living in sin or are a sinner please get saved. It's about the peace of your spirit/soul and everlasting life. Rather sooner than later. Because you don't know when life ends.


----------



## M0rbid

Yes according to my bible.


----------



## knightofdespair

teto said:


> they say,presidents are doing things that are told by the bible not to do.
> 
> such as lgbt laws, spying on people, man made hybirds etc...


Yeah but God gave them the thumbs up the last 1000 years they were torturing people to death and raping little boys...


----------



## millenniumman75

There is a lot more than what the USA is doing. Clearly, the USA is now in a bad position that directly threatens democracy. It's been trailing that way for 48 years. Ironically, it is the same year that Israel became a nation - 1967. That moment was the initial trigger of the End Times, but we have been accelerating evem more so in the last 7 years.

Some things to look for - as noted in the Book of Revelations and Ezekiel and Isaiah.

*Syria - if Damascus falls, that it one big sign

*Iran and nuclear weapons - everybody knows they will attack Israel if they get a nuclear weapon. The countries involved in the deal may be referenced in the Bible.

*ISIS is merely doing the initial dirty work of eliminating Christians and other Muslims. They have been left to fester and grow practically unchecked.
*Numerous nations are now getting nervous about wars and rumors of wars.

*Putin and his thirst for Ukraine and old power

*The world turning against Israel - mainly over lies and deception. People blaming them for defending themselves has been the latest issue.

* A divided Jerusalem "two state solution" - that results in "peace and security", when in reality, it's far from it. Armageddon begins then.....that's part of where the "birth pangs" comes from. There will never be peace in the Middle East. It's Biblical. Israel is the only nation allowed in the Promised Land.

*CERN playing with magnetic fields of the Earth - will they be opening a portal without knowing it?

*Signs in the sun, moon, and stars - we are in the midst of the Blood Moon Tetrad of 2014-2015. The final Super Blood Moon will occur over Jerusalem in September 2015 - already touted as a month to watch. The last time we had a Blood Moon Tetrad falling on Passover and Rosh Hashanah like we have now on two consecutive years was 1967-1968 when Israel became a nation.

We had a solar eclipse over the North Pole on the vernal equinox - March 20, 2015. That hasn't happened in a long time.

*The antiChrist. There are currently four candidates that come to my mind for this, but none of openly acknowledged it as of yet, and they may not explicitly. However, behavior on each of their parts has led me to believe that they are at least candidates. This antichrist will arise proclaiming that he is the "messiah" and will do signs and wonders to make people think he is the one. Many will fall away before Jesus, the Real One, returns to lay the smack down.

*There will be many Christians falling away to the flesh and false doctrine. The antichrist will help spread the misinformation and deceive those who don't have discernment.

I am not sure if the United States will even have a place in the End Times as we may have so many problems that we would be taken out of the running.

Many people will be left behind to see all of this come to fruition. The remaining will be pulled out in the Rapture quickly, mysteriously, and completely.


----------



## M0rbid

Destruction of Damascus (ruinous heap), Psalm 83 War, Ezekiel's battle of Gog and Magog and then the peace treaty. I believe Rapture will precede those events.


----------



## gopherinferno

I've been waiting for the world to end my whole life and let me tell you ..._Armageddon tired of it._


----------



## Royals

The end time signs wich Jesus talked about in Matthew 24 are increasing very rapid in the last years: Nature disasters (typhoons, draughts, tsunami's, floods, earthquakes, hurricanes), animal deaths, false prophets, Christian persecution, wars (tensions). Some numbers are even doubled every year since 2001. Here is a nice documentary about it:






So be spiritually ready. No time to waste anymore. Repent of your sins and accept Jesus to be saved


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> The end time signs wich Jesus talked about in Matthew 24 are increasing very rapid in the last years: Nature disasters (typhoons, draughts, tsunami's, floods, earthquakes, hurricanes), animal deaths, false prophets, Christian persecution, wars (tensions). Some numbers are even doubled every year since 2001. Here is a nice documentary about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So be spiritually ready. No time to waste anymore. Repent of your sins and accept Jesus to be saved


Correct. It's happening more and more often.


----------



## SA go0n

People are apparently hearing trumpet sounding noises coming from the sky. Some of these claims go back to 2012 but it seems a bit trippy regardless.


----------



## millenniumman75

SA go0n said:


> People are apparently hearing trumpet sounding noises coming from the sky. Some of these claims go back to 2012 but it seems a bit trippy regardless.


There was a video of a flying black horse, too. That was weird.


----------



## truant

Ever hear of a self-fulfilling prophecy? Religious fanatics are going to do their best to make sure their crazy dreams come true. People don't have to fight holy wars, they choose to.

Sucks for everyone else when the inmates are running the asylum.



gopherinferno said:


> I've been waiting for the world to end my whole life and let me tell you ..._Armageddon tired of it._


Lol.


----------



## Royals

ilsr said:


> great "deception"


Yes indeed, one of the biggest false deceptions of the enemy to trick us. UFO's and aliens are not from God. It would be no crazy thought if half of the people in the world would fall for this deception though.


----------



## Zyriel

Negatory


----------



## Blag

WinterDave said:


> I will be the the first one to admit that my personal situation is probably coloring my perception.Life has never been worse, more problematic, or unhappier....
> 
> And of course 'End Times' philosophies are going to attract unhappy people like moths to a flame.....


You answered your own doubt, in this case, you're the moth.



WinterDave said:


> But more and more lately, birth pains is coming to mind....


Wait, what? Birth pains? You pregnant/planning to be?


WinterDave said:


> It just seems like we are rushing ever faster to some kind of event lately....


Now let me make the mistake of putting rational arguments in front of spiritual people in the middle of spiritual discussion. If the "End times" were to happen spiritually/by the act of god, it'll happen abruptly. Any other way, it'll happen by the will of the humans themselves.
Now lets look at statistics shall we, i hope the bible/quran/holy book believes in statistics/facts?
Population in 1990: 1.65 billion.
Population in 2015: 7 billion.
End times? I think not, its more like SUPER prosperous times because procreation is at an all time high, and infant mortality rate is at an all time low, finally you don't have to see your child die before they get married 60% of the time!(This 60% data was taken from one of Hans Rosling's lectures)
And the feeling that "the world is rushing to something" doesn't necessarily mean "that something is death". A person who is rushing to work isn't rushing to his death, although that may be a risk, but that isn't the main idea.
Also, the "Rush" you feel is an illusion, an illusion our children or grandchildren won't feel. During our lifetimes, the reach of the media has expanded rapidly, we get breaking reports of something happening every few minutes. Out of these reports, some are deaths, and only some few are discoveries and etc, the rest is just politics, buisiness and sports. Since media reach has increased during our lifetime, and so has the internet, we have a feeling of a rush in the world, because more events are getting reported. When actually, these events were actually happening for centuries without getting reported, before the internet and media got there.
Our children will be born amidst the media and internet, they'll think that this is how our world is, and they won't think that the world is rushing.
Drop the bible, and look at the history of the world of different places, and not just USA, the US is one of the youngest parts of the world. Lots of bad stuff happen everywhere, and there are lots of volunteers who help out the refugees.


----------



## millenniumman75

There were more that 1.65 billion in 1990. :stu

Well, part of the end time is that the Gospel will have reached around the world. The Internet helped facilitate that, too.


----------



## WinterDave

My coworker keeps suggesting this September....

But to be honest, he has been saying the same thing for several years now....


----------



## lonerroom

No, the world has been here for a very long time. The news often exaggerates things to get more views and make more money. They only post negative things to get more customers. I used to be worried about this but not as much now because now I know most of the media news is mostly bull crap.


----------



## identificationunknown

maybe got another 5000 yrs for human life.


----------



## sprinter

Yeah probably it's the time of the end. Jesus said when these things start to happen it will all wrap up in one generation. I suppose starting about the time Judah regained possession of the Holy land. Nuclear weapons giving mankind the capability to destroy all life, instant mass worldwide communications so people will know what is happening in the world instantly. European union of nations etc etc. Still the actual European beast power of revelation and Daniel and the king of the south, false prophet and the anti-Christ haven't really emerged yet so I suppose the actual end could still be a ways down the road.


----------



## Blag

millenniumman75 said:


> There were more that 1.65 billion in 1990. :stu


I just googled for the info man, might be some error, not too much though.


millenniumman75 said:


> Well, part of the end time is that the Gospel will have reached around the world. The Internet helped facilitate that, too.


This unsettles me.


----------



## WinterDave

The world's population in 1990 was *5.3 billion *....


----------



## Subunit

I don't think it serves to speculate. The world will end when it ends, in whatever way it ends. All we can really do is make sure we have peace with God and our fellow earthlings, and that we don't contribute to the world's demise ourselves.


----------



## SmartCar

What's the point of worrying about the end times, you know people are dying every second.. it's basically end times everyday on earth for individual humans, I'll admit I'm guilty of not doing it enough.. but if you're worried about it, one should be repenting as often as they can, instead of waiting for a big event.


----------



## findyourself

millenniumman75 said:


> There is a lot more than what the USA is doing. Clearly, the USA is now in a bad position that directly threatens democracy. It's been trailing that way for 48 years. Ironically, it is the same year that Israel became a nation - 1967. That moment was the initial trigger of the End Times, but we have been accelerating evem more so in the last 7 years.
> 
> Some things to look for - as noted in the Book of Revelations and Ezekiel and Isaiah.
> 
> *Syria - if Damascus falls, that it one big sign
> 
> *Iran and nuclear weapons - everybody knows they will attack Israel if they get a nuclear weapon. The countries involved in the deal may be referenced in the Bible.
> 
> *ISIS is merely doing the initial dirty work of eliminating Christians and other Muslims. They have been left to fester and grow practically unchecked.
> *Numerous nations are now getting nervous about wars and rumors of wars.
> 
> *Putin and his thirst for Ukraine and old power
> 
> *The world turning against Israel - mainly over lies and deception. People blaming them for defending themselves has been the latest issue.
> 
> * A divided Jerusalem "two state solution" - that results in "peace and security", when in reality, it's far from it. Armageddon begins then.....that's part of where the "birth pangs" comes from. There will never be peace in the Middle East. It's Biblical. Israel is the only nation allowed in the Promised Land.
> 
> *CERN playing with magnetic fields of the Earth - will they be opening a portal without knowing it?
> 
> *Signs in the sun, moon, and stars - we are in the midst of the Blood Moon Tetrad of 2014-2015. The final Super Blood Moon will occur over Jerusalem in September 2015 - already touted as a month to watch. The last time we had a Blood Moon Tetrad falling on Passover and Rosh Hashanah like we have now on two consecutive years was 1967-1968 when Israel became a nation.
> 
> We had a solar eclipse over the North Pole on the vernal equinox - March 20, 2015. That hasn't happened in a long time.
> 
> *The antiChrist. There are currently four candidates that come to my mind for this, but none of openly acknowledged it as of yet, and they may not explicitly. However, behavior on each of their parts has led me to believe that they are at least candidates. This antichrist will arise proclaiming that he is the "messiah" and will do signs and wonders to make people think he is the one. Many will fall away before Jesus, the Real One, returns to lay the smack down.
> 
> *There will be many Christians falling away to the flesh and false doctrine. The antichrist will help spread the misinformation and deceive those who don't have discernment.
> 
> I am not sure if the United States will even have a place in the End Times as we may have so many problems that we would be taken out of the running.
> 
> Many people will be left behind to see all of this come to fruition. The remaining will be pulled out in the Rapture quickly, mysteriously, and completely.


Don't forget about the two witnesses. They will be for The Lord but everyone on earth will hate them. When their death occurs everyone will celebrate a Victory. That's when the antichrist comes in...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Royals

Interesting. The world is tensed right now. War tensions. Rumors of war. Russia is acting crazy and threatening, ships in the sea, Japan getting a new army ready, USA, Iran, all on guard. Most say that the next war could be Russia against NATO/USA. And that the kings from the South and North from Revelations are Putin and Obama. What do you guys think?


----------



## sprinter

Royals said:


> Interesting. The world is tensed right now. War tensions. Rumors of war. Russia is acting crazy and threatening, ships in the sea, Japan getting a new army ready, USA, Iran, all on guard. Most say that the next war could be Russia against NATO/USA. And that the kings from the South and North from Revelations are Putin and Obama. What do you guys think?


Many say the king of the south will be Egypt. 
According to the vision of Daniel at the end-time there will be ten kings represented by the ten toes of the image so the king of the north will be made up of 10 kings or countries. The beast power rises out the sea in Revelation this is almost certainly referring to the Mediterranean sea so at least some of ten countries will be on the Mediterranean, it will most likely be some sort of revival of the holy roman empire. The recent actions of Russia will probably just serve as incentive for Germany to increase it's military spending http://russia-insider.com/en/2015/03/20/4758 and build up it's military and give it's power to the beast which it will use to defeat and conquer all the english speaking and scandinavian countries and others. Then according to Daniel news out of the north and east will terrify the king of the north which most likely means that his non aggression agreement with Russia and or China will be broken and the beast countries will be over run and the Russian/Chinese armies will meet the beast armies in Armageddon and that's when Christ returns and defeats all the armies and sets up the kingdom of God on earth.


----------



## soulstorm

IMO, there aren't enough wars or military conflict. It's relatively peaceful everywhere but the Middle East and parts of Africa.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Interesting. The world is tensed right now. War tensions. Rumors of war. Russia is acting crazy and threatening, ships in the sea, Japan getting a new army ready, USA, Iran, all on guard. Most say that the next war could be Russia against NATO/USA. And that the kings from the South and North from Revelations are Putin and Obama. What do you guys think?


Not the Obomination. We are under judgment because of our People voted him in office.....especially the second term. 18 months to go. We are worried about martial law exercises and terrorism.

Our recruitment centers where people go to join the Armed Forces - UNARMED! They can't protect themselves!


----------



## Royals

Yeah, but I also think Turkey has a big part to play in the end times. Where will the anti-Christ come from? Pergamon? Constantinople? It's not the ISIS leader. It's crazy many people still say it's Obama or the Pope. Or even Prince William. Maybe they are false prophets. I think the anti-Christ will andrygenous or a Muslim. Or who knows maybe it's a robot or super computer because you know how easy you can influence people through the internet/computer!


----------



## Ebiamary

"When gays and Muslims rampage, then you will know it's the end of the age."
Second Opinions 1:1


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Yeah, but I also think Turkey has a big part to play in the end times. Where will the anti-Christ come from? Pergamon? Constantinople? It's not the ISIS leader. It's crazy many people still say it's Obama or the Pope. Or even Prince William. Maybe they are false prophets. I think the anti-Christ will andrygenous or a Muslim. Or who knows maybe it's a robot or super computer because you know how easy you can influence people through the internet/computer!


It could be even somebody "from" there, even though they don't "live" there.


----------



## AngelClare

I don't know why people care about this. I was on a road trip in 2012 listening to a Christian radio station where this pastor insisted that the world would end in 2012. We're still here. 

The reality is I could die tomorrow. If I die tomorrow that's the end of the world for me. So, I don't worry about the end of the world. I'm more worried about cancer and heart disease.


----------



## Royals

AngelClare said:


> I don't know why people care about this. I was on a road trip in 2012 listening to a Christian radio station where this pastor insisted that the world would end in 2012. We're still here.
> 
> The reality is I could die tomorrow. If I die tomorrow that's the end of the world for me. So, I don't worry about the end of the world. I'm more worried about cancer and heart disease.


The most important thing is will you be safe/alright when you die and stand before a holy perfect God? Have you repented? Are your sins forgiven? Do you walk in righteousness? If so, you are ready


----------



## Royals

millenniumman75 said:


> It could be even somebody "from" there, even though they don't "live" there.


Yes, could be. Some say the Greek president fits the criteria. But I don't really listen to the speculation it only causes confusion. I know for sure when he is here we will know for sure not doubt. Just like a lot of Christians had a dream about Obama these last years, including myself, about his role in the end of the world.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Yes, could be. Some say the Greek president fits the criteria. But I don't really listen to the speculation it only causes confusion. I know for sure when he is here we will know for sure not doubt. Just like a lot of Christians had a dream about Obama these last years, including myself, about his role in the end of the world.


He and Obama are two of the four "candidates" to me. Still, only the official one is the one we know for sure.

But yeah. the Obomination is leaving its mark.


----------



## AngelClare

millenniumman75; said:


> But yeah. the Obomination is leaving its mark.


His Mark? Peace with our enemies and health care for the poor?


----------



## millenniumman75

AngelClare said:


> His Mark? Peace with our enemies and health care for the poor?


It just might end up becoming the opposite in the long run.


----------



## WinterDave

* CNN Investigates Blood Moon, John Hagee and End Times *









A lunar eclipse, aka a "Blood Moon" over a body of water. (Flickr/Creative Commons)

"As the moon shines red for the fourth time since April 2014, even those not typically associated with prophetic circles are wondering if we've reached the end.

"The night of Sept. 27-28 will bring a 'blood moon,'" writes CNN's Todd Leopold. "To skywatchers, it simply refers to the copper color the moon takes on during an eclipse, but to some Christian ministers, the fourth and final eclipse in a tetrad-four consecutive total lunar eclipses, each separated by six lunar months-fulfills biblical prophecy of the apocalypse."

CNN cites the rise in popularity of Hagee's book _Four Blood Moons_, and the subsequent documentary as the sudden fascination with the tetrad of lunar eclipses.

Leopold and Hagee aren't the only ones examining the sky and Scriptures.

"There are many that dismiss the blood moon phenomenon, but we have seen similar patterns before," writes Michael Snyder, the publisher of the Economic Collapse Blog. "For example, a similar pattern of eclipses happened just before and just after the destruction of the Jewish temple by the Romans in A.D. 70."

According to _earthsky.org_, though, the phenomenon isn't necessarily associated with destruction. The site lists eight tetrad lunar eclipses that also fell within the Jewish festival time frame:

1. 162-163 C.E. 
2. 795-796 C.E.
3. 842-843 C.E.
4. 860-861 C.E.
5. 1493-1494 C.E.
6. 1949-1950 C.E.
7. 1967-1968 C.E.
8. 2014-2015 C.E.

Even NASA got in on the end-time game, sending out a press release about potential asteroids hitting the earth based on Internet rumors of destruction.

"If there were any object large enough to do that type of destruction in September, we would have seen something of it by now," Paul Chodas says. Chados is the manager of NASA's Near-Earth Object office. "There is no scientific basis-not one shred of evidence-that an asteroid or any other celestial object will impact Earth on those dates."

While the sky comparisons might end there, CNN's Leopold also noted how men and women across the globe are aligning the stock market crash late last month with other end-time prophecies."

http://www.charismanews.com/us/51745-cnn-investigates-blood-moon-john-hagee-and-end-times


----------



## millenniumman75

@*WinterDave* - it's not just any Blood Moon; it's the fourth of four (Supremoon over Jerusalem, even more rare!) - two occurring on Passover and Rosh Hashanah 2014, and two more on Passover and Rosh Hashanah 2015. This combination has not happened since 1967-1968 when Israel became a nation.

Israel becoming a nation was one sign
the moon/sun eclipses being timestamps.
The world turning its back on Israel, including our President.
Wars, rumors of wars
Earthquakes in weird places and frequencies

....those are just some, there are a lot more - including Syria's role - the fall of Damascus, the rise of the Antichrist, etc.

The stock market crash we are seeing now is part of the end of the Shemitah, the seven of seven year cycle. The last one was 2007-2008 and we all know what happened.

Behavior with the stock markets recently are also eerily the same as 1987 - the price of oil collapsed and markets tumbled.

The Antichrist will rise among the destruction saying that he can solve everything, only to form the One World Government and puts chips in people's hands and foreheads.

Asteroids? Not sure on that one. CERN and the Hadron Collider has come up, too.

The target date is September 13th. 9/11/15 is the last trading day before that 13th being a Sunday.


----------



## hoddesdon

^ are you saying the End of Days begins the weekend after next?


----------



## Nunuc

millenniumman75 said:


> This combination has not happened since 1967-1968 when Israel became a nation.


Israel became a nation in 1948 and member of UN in 1949. East Jerusalem was annexed in 1967, but Israel was very much a nation before that.


----------



## millenniumman75

Nunuc said:


> Israel became a nation in 1948 and member of UN in 1949. East Jerusalem was annexed in 1967, but Israel was very much a nation before that.


I think there was a formal declaration or something in 1967.

I think the land rights stuff goes all the way back to, like, 1918 to 1920, or something like that.


----------



## meepie

Too many people care about what will happen when we die, not about what is happening right now.


----------



## Nunuc

millenniumman75 said:


> I think there was a formal declaration or something in 1967.
> 
> I think the land rights stuff goes all the way back to, like, 1918 to 1920, or something like that.


From the Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs website:

THE DECLARATION OF THE ESTABLISHMENT OF THE STATE OF ISRAEL
May 14, 1948


----------



## Royals

This video made me think of the mark of the beast differently. He says the mark is not physical but simply a seal of faith or not. In the end days you either are for God or not. It's symbolic. Hmmm.


----------



## Sam M.

No. Being raised a Jehovah's Witness (I'm not now), I heard that term a lot. 

You're not going to see the end of the world, unless something huge from space hits the planet.


----------



## SmartCar

I have a question about the _Anti-Christ_, has anyone ever considered that Donald Trump may fit that role?


----------



## Silvermars

If you really think about it there's lots of war, death around us, and bad wicked sicko out their. Many of us wouldn't give a helping hand to the people in need. The list goes on at the end it's all on you if you think you can change the world then that on you.


----------



## millenniumman75

SmartCar said:


> I have a question about the _Anti-Christ_, has anyone ever considered that Donald Trump may fit that role?


In the sense that he would be the cure for all the woes, maybe. Until he comes up with information on how he would do it, then I don't think he would be a candidate for the Antichrist. It's worth monitoring, though.

I actually thought the Prime Minister of Greece was a candidate until he resigned, although he could still do something. He has two sons with a babymama, not married, and is an atheist.


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> This video made me think of the mark of the beast differently. He says the mark is not physical but simply a seal of faith or not. In the end days you either are for God or not. It's symbolic. Hmmm.





Sam M. said:


> No. Being raised a Jehovah's Witness (I'm not now), I heard that term a lot.
> 
> You're not going to see the end of the world, unless something huge from space hits the planet.


Microchip in the right hand or forehead is an example. There is a passage about not being allowed to join in trade/sales unless you have the mark.


----------



## Excaliber

millenniumman75 said:


> I think there was a formal declaration or something in 1967.
> 
> I think the land rights stuff goes all the way back to, like, 1918 to 1920, or something like that.


Israel became a nation in 1948, the importance of 1967 was the Six-Day War and the capture of Jerusalem.


----------



## millenniumman75

Excaliber said:


> Israel became a nation in 1948, the importance of 1967 was the Six-Day War and the capture of Jerusalem.


It was about that time that the world went berserk and never looked back.


----------



## iCod

millenniumman75 said:


> It was about that time that the world went berserk and never looked back.


One thing we can agree with. The creation of Israel has done much more harm to the world than good.


----------



## millenniumman75

iCod said:


> One thing we can agree with. The creation of Israel has done much more harm to the world than good.


On the contrary, it shows that my statements in this thread have been misread. Your statement is spoken specifically on your own merit, not mine.
Israel is the only country that is halfway civil in the Middle East.

I will state it one more time.
1967 was Vietnam and the "Summer of Love" - the hedonism of pot, hippies, and rebellion. Culture took a turn for the worse.

In the Middle East, Israel was there LONG before anyone else and was a country before they rebelled and was taken over. They got their land back.
Since then, envious people not even a country have tried to kick them out.

The Palesitinian people were given land and still could not even form a government that didn't have terrorists.....now funded by Iran with additional money from the United States.

Another sign of the end times - "two state solution" - Where did this come from?
I Thessalonians 5:3
New International Version
While people are saying, "Peace and safety," destruction will come on them suddenly, as labor pains on a pregnant woman, and they will not escape.

In other words, the Palestinian people, funded by and helped out by Iran, will start a war.....it will NOT be the Israelis.


----------



## iCod

millenniumman75 said:


> In other words, the Palestinian people, funded by and helped out by Iran, will start a war.....it will NOT be the Israelis.


Ah, alright. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Excaliber

millenniumman75 said:


> It was about that time that the world went berserk and never looked back.


Yes indeed!! Funny thing is the blood moons seem corespondent with events that happen to Israel, They happened when Israel became a nation in 1948, They happened in 1967 with the Six-Day war after Israel captured Jerusalem and now we have another set with the final one on the 27/28th of September, I wonder what is waiting around the corner...


----------



## millenniumman75

Excaliber said:


> Yes indeed!! Funny thing is the blood moons seem corespondent with events that happen to Israel, They happened when Israel became a nation in 1948, They happened in 1967 with the Six-Day war after Israel captured Jerusalem and now we have another set with the final one on the 27/28th of September, I wonder what is waiting around the corner...


It is already starting - the Federal Reserve is freaking out - no change in interest rates.....people are selling stock and buying gold. Gold went up $23 an ounce today alone.

China is falling apart.

The Pope will be here next week with the Obomination of Desolation.

Syria - if Damascus falls, you know it is going to hit the fan. It's directly mentioned in the Bible. Then Saudi Arabia (under different names in the Bible) will also have to protect themselves.

Wars - rumor of wars, Earthquakes in various places - Chile with ANOTHER 8+ Richter scale earthquake.

Tons more!


----------



## Search

Quite a powerful statement that penetrates all of what I have read in here thus far:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It might be the end of humanity (But I doubt it). Times will go on without people.


----------



## Search

Even the sun is on a limited time cycle - The earth will be burnt long before the sun is gone. There will be No New Earth. At any rate, waiting for the second coming is a akin to sitting back and chopping down more trees and starting more wars. You only have to read through this thread, to see how hell bent such a belief system thrives on suffering - purely as a means to an END. Self Prophesying.


----------



## Excaliber

millenniumman75 said:


> It is already starting - the Federal Reserve is freaking out - no change in interest rates.....people are selling stock and buying gold. Gold went up $23 an ounce today alone.
> 
> China is falling apart.
> 
> The Pope will be here next week with the Obomination of Desolation.
> 
> Syria - if Damascus falls, you know it is going to hit the fan. It's directly mentioned in the Bible. Then Saudi Arabia (under different names in the Bible) will also have to protect themselves.
> 
> Wars - rumor of wars, Earthquakes in various places - Chile with ANOTHER 8+ Richter scale earthquake.
> 
> Tons more!


Apparently the 112th Pope will be the last one... and this one is now.

Perhaps you have heard about something called the shemitah? I do think there is going to be another economic collapse, probably a really bad one.

I'm Just keeping an eye on Israel, everything centers around them. I'm also closely watching Russia, Russia is starting to get more involved with Syria/ The Middle East - Which brings Ezekiel 38-39 in mind - They keep building up there military and having all these training drills, but one thing is sure, God won't let anything happen to Israel.



WillYouStopDave said:


> It might be the end of humanity (But I doubt it). Times will go on without people.


The end times, otherwise known as the Tribulation won't be the end of humanity, we will live with God eternally - He will create a new heaven and earth.


----------



## millenniumman75

Excaliber said:


> Apparently the 112th Pope will be the last one... and this one is now.
> 
> Perhaps you have heard about something called the shemitah? I do think there is going to be another economic collapse, probably a really bad one.
> 
> I'm Just keeping an eye on Israel, everything centers around them. I'm also closely watching Russia, Russia is starting to get more involved with Syria/ The Middle East - Which brings Ezekiel 38-39 in mind - They keep building up there military and having all these training drills, but one thing is sure, God won't let anything happen to Israel.
> 
> The end times, otherwise known as the Tribulation won't be the end of humanity, we will live with God eternally - He will create a new heaven and earth.


The "Final Pope" Petrus Romanus? Yep, this guy fits it to a T - he's Italian in descent and Francis of Assisi (his namesake) real name is PIETRO! (Peter)

Didn't the Apostle Peter START the Catholic Church?! Hmmmm.....

The Shmeitah is about over, but it goes into the Jubilee year. We are going to have problems into at least October with stocks and stuff. The same thing happened in 1987. It was a shmeitah year, too.

Yep - Ezekiel 38-39 and the Syria issue. It will hit the fan if Damascus ends up in ruins.

......a lot of prophecies are directly pointing to all of this more than ever and not enough people are paying attention!


----------



## ilsr

I recall on Coast to Coast many years earlier, Father Malachi Martin mentioned the 3rd secret of Fatima said there would be two more popes after John Paul and frighteningly it has quickly happened in these end times years. Along with gay "marriage" approved etc.


----------



## Excaliber

millenniumman75 said:


> The "Final Pope" Petrus Romanus? Yep, this guy fits it to a T - he's Italian in descent and Francis of Assisi (his namesake) real name is PIETRO! (Peter)
> 
> Didn't the Apostle Peter START the Catholic Church?! Hmmmm.....
> 
> The Shmeitah is about over, but it goes into the Jubilee year. We are going to have problems into at least October with stocks and stuff. The same thing happened in 1987. It was a shmeitah year, too.
> 
> Yep - Ezekiel 38-39 and the Syria issue. It will hit the fan if Damascus ends up in ruins.
> 
> ......a lot of prophecies are directly pointing to all of this more than ever and not enough people are paying attention!


I've heard people say, "Well what makes now so special compared to before?"

It is because everything is starting to happen now at a much quicker pace, the 'pains' are intensifying, Israel is now a nation and the Jew's are returning to there homeland.

We do need to watch out on labeling a specific date, only God the father knows that, but we can watch the signs of the coming times.


----------



## hoddesdon

Excaliber said:


> Apparently the 112th Pope will be the last one... and this one is now.
> 
> Perhaps you have heard about something called the shemitah? I do think there is going to be another economic collapse, probably a really bad one.


What is the shemitah and what is the source of the information that the 112th Pope will be the last?


----------



## millenniumman75

Excaliber said:


> I've heard people say, "Well what makes now so special compared to before?"
> 
> It is because everything is starting to happen now at a much quicker pace, the 'pains' are intensifying, Israel is now a nation and the Jew's are returning to there homeland.
> 
> We do need to watch out on labeling a specific date, only God the father knows that, but we can watch the signs of the coming times.


There are a LOT more signs coming together now than at any time in history. Things are lining up to the point it is SCARY!


----------



## millenniumman75

hoddesdon said:


> What is the shemitah and what is the source of the information that the 112th Pope will be the last?


The shemitah is every seventh year, similar to the seventh day being the Sabbath.

In the case of the shemitah, significant events occur at the end of the shemitah (the last one was 2007-2008 when it ended as the global financial recession started in October). The one before that (2000-2001) ended and the World Trade Center fell on 9/11 and we had a recession immediately following it (I was laid off as a result in July 2002!). So far, this one (2014-2015) has brought the collapse of Greece and China, and is starting to occur here in the United States again.

http://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/562077/jewish/What-Is-Shemittah.htm

The Shemittah year waives all outstanding debts between Jewish debtors and creditors. [Nowadays, a halachic mechanism called _pruzbul_ circumvents this loan amnesty. See Loan Amnesty for more information on the _pruzbul_.]
This aspect of Shemittah observance is known as _shemittat kesafim_, "release of money [debts]."

For the Pope, an Irish saint predicted that the 112th pope would be the last.

http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/h...or-will-be-last-pope-190715001-237789421.html

This section of the prophecy reads,
&#8230; before reaching there the Holy Father passed through a big city half in ruins and half trembling with halting step, afflicted with pain and sorrow, he prayed for the souls of the corpses he met on his way [and] on his knees at the foot of the big cross he was killed by a group of soldiers who fired bullets and arrows at him, and in the same way there died one after another the other bishops, priests, men and women religious, and various lay people of different ranks and positions.​ISIS has vowed to "conquer Rome" by 2020 and has called for an alliance with the radical left to further its objectives. ISIS has also included Catholic countries like Spain in its vision of the restored caliphate.
Pope Francis seems aware of the danger posed by the terrorist group. Only a few days before musing on the likely brevity of his papacy, the pope spoke fatalistically about the danger of assassination. The pope declared his life or death is "in God's hands" and joked, "I have said to the Lord, 'You take care of me. But if it is your will that I die or something happens to me, I ask you only one favor: that it doesn't hurt.'"

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/03/this-is-the-end-pope-gives-up-cryptic-hint/#CyRtGwISxjIjlFl6.99


----------



## millenniumman75

The prophecies of the Irish Saint Malachy, the 12th century bishop of Armagh, have thrilled and dismayed readers for centuries. He has stated there will be only one more pope after Benedict, and during his reign comes the end of the world. So Francis could be the last.



The prediction in full is "In the final persecution of the Holy Roman Church there will reign Peter the Roman, who will feed his flock amid many tribulations, after which the seven-hilled city will be destroyed and the dreadful Judge will judge the people. The End.”
The father of the current pope was Peter or Pietro and was from Italy even though the family moved to Argentina.
In 1139, then Archbishop Malachy went to Rome from Ireland to give an account of his affairs. While there he received a strange vision about the future that included the name of every pope, 112 in all from his time, who would rule until the end of time. We are now at the second last prophecy.


His predictions are taken very seriously. As one report states: "In 1958, before the Conclave that would elect Pope John XXIII, Cardinal Spellman of New York hired a boat, filled it with sheep and sailed up and down the Tiber River, to show that he was "pastor et nautor," the motto attributed to the next Pope in the prophecies."

As for the prophecy concerning the 111th pope, Pope Benedict, the prophecy says of him, "Gloria Olivae," which means "the glory of the Olive."
The Order of Saint Benedict is also known as the Olivetans, which many claim makes Malachy's prophecies correct. The next and final pope then should be "Peter Romanus."
St. Malachy gave an account of his visions to Pope Innocent II, but the document remained unknown in the Roman Archives until its discovery in 1590.
Many of the prophecies are spot on. For example, the one about Urban VIII is Lilium et Rosa (the lily and the rose). He was a native of Florence and on the arms of Florence figure a fleur-de-lis. Pope John Paul II is De labore Solis meaning "of the eclipse of the sun." Karol Wojtyla was born on May 18, 1920 during a solar eclipse.


Peregrinus apostolicus (pilgrim pope), which designates Pius VI, appears to be verified by his many journeys to new lands.
So will Pope Francis be the last pope? The Irish seer of the 12th century has said it will be so. Time will tell.


----------



## millenniumman75

*Materials, Technology Lead Wall Street in Steep Selloff*



By Victoria Craig
Published September 22, 2015FOXBusiness










(Reuters)

U.S. equity markets entered a steep selloff on Tuesday as investors fled the equity market and sought safety in government bonds. 
As of 11:45 a.m. ET, the Dow Jones Industrial Average declined 275 points, or 1.67% to 16234. The S&P 500 sagged 33 points, or 1.71% to 1933, while the Nasdaq Composite fell 100 points, or 2.08% to 4728.
Materials and technology led all 10 S&P 500 sectors in decline, falling 2.45% and 1.96% respectively in recent action.
*Today's Markets*
Wall Street traded solidly in negative territory though there wasn't one specific driver for the momentum.
*"Late September seems to have much in common with late August - namely disappointing weather and stock market selloffs," Chris Beauchamp, senior market analyst at IG wrote in a note. "This time around, however, there is no specific cause which can be blamed."*

He pointed to a conglomeration of factors including a lack of buying conviction in the market, rallies that have failed to maintain momentum, and caution surrounding the Federal Reserve's decision last week to keep rates steady.
The sea of red in the U.S. came on the heels of a sharp selloff in European markets where the UK's FTSE 100 index notched new lows for the month.
"A combination of a fairly cautious Fed last week, plus travails of Volkswagen and comments from a key stainless steel producer in Finland have provided fuel for the FTSE 100's latest slump," Beauchamp said. "U.S. markets are being sold just as heavily, as buyers search in vain for reasons to be positive."
Over in Europe, the Euro Stoxx 50, which tracks large-cap companies in the eurozone dropped 3.38%. The German Dax plunged 3.70%, while the French CAC 40 declined 3.45%, and the FTSE 100 shed 2.49%.
It was a brighter picture overnight in Asia where China's Shanghai Composite index capped the session up 0.92%, while Hong Kong's Hang Seng gained 0.18%, and Japan's Nikkei declined 1.96%.
As selling in global equity markets accelerated, not even the metals market was excluded from the selling pressure. Gold, generally seen as a safe-haven asset, declined 0.64% during the session to $1,125 a troy ounce, while silver dropped 2.96% to $14.77 an ounce. Copper, sinking to two-week lows, meanwhile, plunged 3.87% to $2.30 a pound.
Investors looked primarily to the safety of government bonds as they ditched their equity positions on Tuesday. The yield on the benchmark 10-year U.S. Treasury bond declined 0.080 percentage point to 2.134%. Yields move in the opposite direction of prices.
Elsewhere, the dollar was higher against a basket of global currencies, while the euro fell 0.43% against the greenback.
On the corporate news front, Bank of America (BAC) shareholders voted on Tuesday to allow Chief Executive Officer Brian Moynihan to continue to hold positions as chairman and CEO of the nation's second-biggest bank by assets. The action followed months of debate about whether the two key positions should be held by two individuals rather than one in an effort to allow more independent oversight from the company's board of directors. Bank of America shares slumped more than 1% in recent action.
Goldman Sachs (GS) CEO Lloyd Blankfein released a letter to shareholders Tuesday morning announcing he had been diagnosed with a "highly curable" form of Lympoma, and will undergo chemotherapy treatments "over the next several months." Shares of the investment bank weighed the most on the Dow Industrials, declining nearly 3% in recent action.
The CEO of German automaker Volkswagen issued an apology on Tuesday morning after the company admitted to skirting U.S. emissions rules using a "defeat device" that inaccurately measured emissions as cars released up to 40 times more pollutants than allowed under clean air laws.

*Could it be the Shmeitah?!*


----------



## SmartCar

Telliblah said:


> Today I had a pain in my neck and some magpies had got hold of a bagful of trash which they tossed all over the stairs. The end is nigh.


That's funny :lol


----------



## hoddesdon

millenniumman75 said:


> There are a LOT more signs coming together now than at any time in history. Things are lining up to the point it is SCARY!


Yes, it is a bit scary.


----------



## millenniumman75

hoddesdon said:


> Yes, it is a bit scary.


What is? The End Times Sign or us?


----------



## ilsr

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/24/us/supermoon-eclipse-blood-moon-sunday-feat/

http://www.inquisitr.com/2218523/david-stockman-says-unemployment-is-really-42-9-percent/


----------



## hoddesdon

millenniumman75 said:


> What is? The End Times Sign or us?


the End Times


----------



## ilsr

Well,looks like the final trumpet didn't sound. The moon turned red, but nothing else like the stars falling from the sky and days of total darkness ensuing. Eventually the moon became white again and it seems the "firmament" went back to normal. 

The stock market took another dive today, so post this blood moon, maybe the end times are gradually stretched out, first punishing the greed of the hedge funds and top rich with their money in those funds which is most of the activity in the markets these days.


----------



## livetolovetolive

I believe the short answer to be no, definitely not. Things always have to reach a critical point before reversing. I believe we are nearing that critical point but that we will come back for the better.


----------



## millenniumman75

ilsr said:


> Well,looks like the final trumpet didn't sound. The moon turned red, but nothing else like the stars falling from the sky and days of total darkness ensuing. Eventually the moon became white again and it seems the "firmament" went back to normal.
> 
> The stock market took another dive today, so post this blood moon, maybe the end times are gradually stretched out, first punishing the greed of the hedge funds and top rich with their money in those funds which is most of the activity in the markets these days.


It doesn't have to be instantaneous. The fourth blood moon was a timestamp sign. There are multiple signs coming together. The stock market are a second.


----------



## Royals

Beware of false prophets though. They will increase. Especially thsose who predict the the second coming. They are always wrong since onl God knows when this time will be!


----------



## LeeMann

In my opinion, there are far too many pointers that such event is so close. You can look at biblical & cultural prophecies, historic pointers, etc.

But above all, the fact that we, humans, are getting more and more distant from nature is a great such pointer. We have abandoned much of how we were supposed to live ... very close to nature. The more distant we become, the harsher nature's punishment (system reset) will be.

Eventually our bodies have become so corrupted, that they have ceased to be god's temple. And the earth (soil, water, seeds, animals, etc.) has become too corrupted that they have become predators on us, instead of helping us.

Lesser physical activities, artificial foods, poisonous materials and household, chemicals in the air and water, pornography, lesser personal communication, lesser spirituality, love of money and being materialistic, gender bending chemicals, phones and man-made EM pollution, contraceptives, ...........

But despair not. Even if it takes billions of lives and harsh times, in the end, this is all for the good. Eventually the truth will be revealed and people will return to their natural (god given) ways.


----------



## Royals

Personally I think the huge neverneding refugee storm and the riots at the temple mount in Jerusalem these past weeks have a spiritual significance also. The refugee problem is out of hand, more riots and maybe terrorist actions will follow. Until something happens we wake up as always. Personally I think it is the stupidiest thing we could have done. Not to let the real war refugees come, but all the others. God knows how many ISIS members have mixed in with the group. And all the problems between the muslim refugees harrassing the Christians. You see what happens in Sweden and how the women are treated. Also the tensions in Jerusalem could be a sign the building of the temple is close!


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> Personally I think the huge neverneding refugee storm and the riots at the temple mount in Jerusalem these past weeks have a spiritual significance also. The refugee problem is out of hand, more riots and maybe terrorist actions will follow. Until something happens we wake up as always. Personally I think it is the stupidiest thing we could have done. Not to let the real war refugees come, but all the others. God knows how many ISIS members have mixed in with the group. And all the problems between the muslim refugees harrassing the Christians. You see what happens in Sweden and how the women are treated. Also the tensions in Jerusalem could be a sign the building of the temple is close!


There was that announcement about the Third Temple being built, too.
The blood moons were a timestamp to get our attention.

If Damascus falls into ruin, that is yet another sign.


----------



## M0rbid

Isaiah 17:1 / Psalm 83 is probably next. Pretribbers believe rapture will take place before or shortly after these events take place.

Before and after photo of Damascus
1









2


----------



## millenniumman75

M0rbid said:


> Isaiah 17:1 / Psalm 83 is probably next. Pretribbers believe rapture will take place before or shortly after these events take place.
> 
> Before and after photo of Damascus
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2


Since Damascus was directly mentioned in the Bible, that means that the city has been in existence since back then and beyond. It also proves that there were Christian areas in the Middle East as seen in Syria and current-day Mosul, Iraq.......Iraq was where Babylon and the Garden of Eden were.


----------



## millenniumman75

@*M0rbid* @*LeeMann* @*Royals* @*livetolovetolive* @*ilsr* @hoddesdon

Benjamin Netanyahu's speech at the UN General Assembly - that was one of the biggest speeches delivered in our lifetime. The world has turned its back on Israel.

Not only that, but.....noticeably absent from the United States delegation....

Secretary of State John Kerry
United States Ambassador to the United Nations Samantha Power

....and the three "fill-ins" did not even applaud Netanyahu. We are supposed to be ALLIES! How disgusting!


----------



## ilsr

recent endtimes-like sightings of strange "floating cities" in the skies and UFO's.


----------



## hoddesdon

^ perhaps on a cognate note, whole cities have been built in China which are uninhabited:

https://heavenawaits.wordpress.com/chinas-ghost-cities/

How do floating cities, and perhaps uninhabited cities, specifically tie in with the End of Days?


----------



## millenniumman75

hoddesdon said:


> ^ perhaps on a cognate note, whole cities have been built in China which are uninhabited:
> 
> https://heavenawaits.wordpress.com/chinas-ghost-cities/
> 
> How do floating cities, and perhaps uninhabited cities, specifically tie in with the End of Days?


For now, to probably confuse people into thinking the Rapture already happened. :no

A lot of places will look just like those when it does happen. Those left behind aren't going to know what hit them!


----------



## hoddesdon

There is a report today of an unexplained light in the sky in California. Could this and UFO sightings be an example of signs in the stars?


----------



## SmartCar

hoddesdon said:


> There is a report today of an unexplained light in the sky in California. Could this and UFO sightings be an example of signs in the stars?


They actually reported that it was missile testing or something, so no worries http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/08/us/southern-california-navy-test-mystery-light/


----------



## ilsr

hoddesdon said:


> There is a report today of an unexplained light in the sky in California. Could this and UFO sightings be an example of signs in the stars?


I remember seeing the missile launch from Vandenburg while driving on the freeway in '96. It looked like a big plume of smoke in the night sky and very different from the ufo seen over los angeles which the military and media are saying was a trident missile test.

5 years ago in NYC, ufos were seen by people in daylight:


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_The floating cities have been proven to be fake, the images are photoshopped. FaceLikeTheSun on YouTube showed this in one of his video's.

I think they are testing people's reactions. They want to know how effective their weapons are. Don't be surprised if there will be an alien invasion or the antichrist in the sky.
_


----------



## minimized

They sure are giving people a lot of time to theorize. It's like the cliffhanger to Harry Potter.


----------



## ilsr

Apoc Revolution said:


> _The floating cities have been proven to be fake, the images are photoshopped. FaceLikeTheSun on YouTube showed this in one of his video's.
> 
> I think they are testing people's reactions. They want to know how effective their weapons are. Don't be surprised if there will be an alien invasion or the antichrist in the sky.
> _


There's a video of the floating city over China. Now they try to explain it is a special type of mirage. I would agree it could be photoshopped frame by frame or adobe aftereffects if someone spent the time to do so. And only a few videos.






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/china-floating-city_56266af6e4b0bce347025017


----------



## Apoc Revolution

ilsr said:


> There's a video of the floating city over China. Now they try to explain it is a special type of mirage. I would agree it could be photoshopped frame by frame or adobe aftereffects if someone spent the time to do so. And only a few videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/china-floating-city_56266af6e4b0bce347025017


_Have you noticed how the shape of the city is the exact same in all of the pictures and video's? If you look closely, you always see a building with some sort of hole at the top. I think it's a hologram._


----------



## nothing else

No. Since humans have been on earth there have been atrocities and wars. Things are just consistent.


----------



## Subunit

nothing else said:


> No. Since humans have been on earth there have been atrocities and wars. Things are just consistent.


I mostly agree with this. The environmental challenges we face today, though, are unprecedented in human history.


----------



## ljubo

Certain things has to happen before end of times, for exemple Damascus must be destroyed and Saudia Arabia burned.

With the war in Syria for now, the destruction of Damascus will probaly happen soon, i think its Turkey that will destroy Damascus. Erdogan dont like Assad.

And Saudi could be "burned" by Iran with its future nuclear weapons becuse they are arch-enemies (sunni vs shia) or by sun-heat: http://shoebat.com/2015/10/28/it-is...that-mecca-will-be-destroyed-by-extreme-heat/

When Israel is slaughtered by its enemies (muslims, who else?) then Jesus will come.

Read bible and study, and you would know this.


----------



## ljubo

Speaking about muslims, their haditih is saying that in the end they are gonna have a great last battle against jews and christians called dabiq.

bible says jews and christians will fight against satan and his followers in the end called "magog".

the hadith says that christians and jews will follow a man that calls himself "god" and messias. according to hadtih this man is anti-christ and the devil.

but according to bible, this "antichrist" is no less than lord Jesus.

bible also warns about a false prophet that will decive the world with great miracles, the hadith says that "mahdi" wich is the islamic messias will come and do great miracles....

the saints (christians) will get behahed...who behead christians? islamists.

seven bad years in bible, its mention as seven good years in islamic hadiths.

Zechariah 9 clearly lists Yavan/Ionia (Turkey) as the primary player in the Last-Days attack against Israel....Turkey is a muslim nation, suprise suprise.

you guys get the picutre? great babylon, the wounded beast, the beast, the *****, antichrist-empire etc its islam.

accepting mark of the beast is accepting islam.


----------



## M0rbid

It's interesting how Muslim's Mahdi (their end-time savior) perfectly fits the Christian's description of the Antichrist. It's makes you wonder.... You put 1+1 together (current event in arab/middle east countries, persecution against the Jews) = Answer.


----------



## hoddesdon

^ once again, this sounds somewhat scary.


----------



## millenniumman75

@M0rbid @hoddesdon

Yes, there is a rather interesting parallel between the two religions.


----------



## Lonelydrummer90

Yes these are some degree of the end times. No doubt. Close the bible,connect with god(if you've seen the light),and he will show you the darkness that oppresses us all. People are sleeping harder than ever while at the same time some are waking up. Jesus is no doubt savior.


----------

